# Some of my work. (Powder Coating)



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

So my last thread got deleted because they thought I was trying to advertise. I am simply just posting pictures of my work just like other people in this forum do. DO NOT ASK ME FOR A PRICE QUOTE or anything like that in my thread. I just want to post photos of my work.:thumbup:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Evo 10 MR factory color match


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Really nice work. :thumbup: for a local.


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

Tom is that a single stage silver? What's the status on my barrels bro? 

Thanks,


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

BBS LM teal center Gloss Black bolts with Polished Lip


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Mirror white zaubers


----------



## 91vwtoilet (Mar 15, 2010)

Sick work man, might have to come to you for some work, your only right up the road


----------



## emac08 (Jun 5, 2011)

your work is sick bro! loving the LM's


----------



## jeanofl (Mar 13, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## VenaGTi (Mar 19, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## racerc2000 (May 19, 2005)

do you have a website or anything with a generic price sheet ive been looking for a good powdercoater


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

facebook is in my signature..


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Candy Blue


----------



## CantKillDaWabbit (Jun 5, 2011)

love that matte gold.


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

any info on this color? black with gold krackle?











if i could also have some info on this color too that would be great. 
All your work looks really legit man. keep it up. What powdercoater are you using if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Pretty nice work man! Got a friend of mine who does powdercoating in his garage. Been thinking of trying it out.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Barrels that were shipped to me from WI because the customer was not happy with the first time he had them powder coated by someone locally.

Silver with Mirror Clear


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

tomespo said:


> Barrels that were shipped to me from WI because the customer was not happy with the first time he had them powder coated by someone locally.
> 
> Silver with Mirror Clear


took 5 or 6 weeks, but i think they're perfect now, so i'll be pretty happy with the quality of the work. the quality is what i expected.:thumbup:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Mirror Black


















20% gloss black


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## waterboy86 (Jul 31, 2004)

WOW !!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Mirror red calipers and powder coat chrome with a mirror clear on Toyota valve covers


----------



## hd_mk2 (Jun 3, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

Tommy my money order got delivered to you on Friday - need those finished barrels shipped BY tomorrow; they've been at your house since the 3rd week of June - if you have any issues with shipping them by end of business tomorrow call me.

Thanks.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

20% gloss black


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

good stuff tommy, shoot me that tracking number on my wheels --- thanks bruh.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Sent both:thumbup:


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

got the barrels this morning----

just curious, what's this?









didn't have this problem the first time they were powder coated but with your's this showed up?!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Not sure chris, some sort of contamination but they were all prepped the same way.

heres so more new stuff..

20% gloss black and mirror white.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

On point my friend


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Clicked into this thread; was not disappointed. :beer::beer:


----------



## flyboi82 (Aug 22, 2007)

:thumbup: Very Nice Work


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

I'd suggest if you're gonna do business with Tom, only do it in person, the pictures don't show the multiple flaws that were in my barrels. I shipped my barrels to Tom based on the pics he's posted but I'd say my barrels are about 85-90% of what they should be.

Point being, he's going to post the pretty pictures and not show you the flaws. If you ship them like i did, it was $160 just in shipping costs, which i was fine with until i opened the box to see stuff he didn't post before shipping them back to me.

The clear is rough in some spots, there are the weird ghost spots that i posted above, and i've been warned that the tires may or may not seal based on where he taped them off, so i won't speculate more than that til the tires are mounted.

I sent Tom my wheels around Jun 21, I didn't get them back until the first week of August so keep that in mind, apparently my wheels were slotted in after putting an air suspension on someone's 20th. 

This is similar to the Meister situation out in the PNW. Realize you're paying professional prices and maybe not going to get professional service time, quality etc. 

My advice, deal with a shop locally, and who runs a professional operation. While Tom's work at times is excellent, sometimes it's not in my experience. He's charging professional rates and may or may not deliver professional results.

Lesson learned.
:thumbup:

Oh and Tom if you wanna answer my question about the above spots, please post up, I'd appreciate an explanation.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the reply! Told you powder coat is not perfect all the time you can ask any custom coater.!
Never had any problems with anyone else or complaints. Moving along.


----------



## JettaMK42.0 (Apr 26, 2006)

Just stopping by to show you some of Tom's work.


































































The teal BBS LM's were mine that you previously saw posted. 

It was a pleasure to work with Tom, wheels where in his possession for about 2/3 weeks and they came out great. I brought him the wheels right before i went on vacation and i told him to please have these done before Waterfest and that's exactly what he did. I had the wheels in my possession right in time to mount tires and go to the show. I recommend Tom to anyone who needs work done, i'll be going back to color match my valve cover as soon as it comes in :thumbup:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbup:

Thanks Steve!:thumbup:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Some Candy Purple


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## iae21 (Feb 8, 2002)

Nice work bro...might have to stop by you soon :thumbup:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Sounds good man:thumbup:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Jazz Blue coolant pipes and shifter cable bracket for my own car


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Mirror black parts for an eclipse.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Fluorescent Green


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

Righteous Bucks said:


> I'd suggest if you're gonna do business with Tom, only do it in person, the pictures don't show the multiple flaws that were in my barrels. I shipped my barrels to Tom based on the pics he's posted but I'd say my barrels are about 85-90% of what they should be.
> 
> Point being, he's going to post the pretty pictures and not show you the flaws. If you ship them like i did, it was $160 just in shipping costs, which i was fine with until i opened the box to see stuff he didn't post before shipping them back to me.
> 
> ...




My input for what it's worth..

The part you are complaining about will NEVER bee seen. I've seen many shops where they hang the wheel by a chain or strap around the barrel leaving a bare metal spot. It happens. Its not seen and won't affect the quality of the powder on the rest of the wheel. When I load mine into the oven I have to place my hand on the barrel (the part you pictured) and it leaves a hand print on the wheel, it can't be avoided in my situation.

As far as it being rough in spots, if it's not on the inside of the barrel (the part you see through the face) I wouldn't even be worried about it. Even if it was I probably still wouldn't say anything because who is going to be looking at the inside of the barrel anyways? I do my best and give 100% every time I powder coat something for someone but there are just some things that can NOT be helped. This is also the reason I refuse to do certain custom jobs because I am to picky about how things turn out and if it wasn't up to what I would want to put on my car or pay someone for then I would be sitting there for days/weeks/months trying to get them absolutely perfect which may never happen. If I were a machine yes, but as a human being, its not something that is guaranteed.


Tom, when you getting your new stuff? Im jealous  Hopefully in a couple months it's time for the bigger oven. I've had to turn away a bunch of stuff lately and it sucks.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

20% gloss black barrels.:thumbup:


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

harlequin80 said:


> My input for what it's worth..
> 
> The part you are complaining about will NEVER bee seen. I've seen many shops where they hang the wheel by a chain or strap around the barrel leaving a bare metal spot. It happens. Its not seen and won't affect the quality of the powder on the rest of the wheel. When I load mine into the oven I have to place my hand on the barrel (the part you pictured) and it leaves a hand print on the wheel, it can't be avoided in my situation.
> 
> ...


Well i'm glad you don't mind how i spend $460 bro.

Cool story.

If you're charging professional rates, professional results expected. For him to post all the pretty stuff and just ignore that his work isn't as pretty as the pictures is fraud IMO. When i got the barrels i realized why he put his hand in the pic he posted, to block the imperfections.

I don't really care if it's the part you see or not, the bottom line is, i spent a **** load of money and waited 7 weeks for the barrels. Not saying a word thinking "well the quality should be worth the wait"......well now we know it wasn't. I'm glad you don't mind if i received less than professional quality for professional rates. :thumbup:

I know i know, i'm the ******* for having a problem with it.

Just don't be shocked if you ship him parts and they don't come back for almost 2 months in less than acceptable quality. :thumbup:


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

I do powder coating, I worked in a powder shop......I have NEVER EVER had 1 person complain to me about how the part covered by the tire looked and I have done about 30-/+ sets of wheels now. If there was something wrong (like my hand prints I leave on mine) THEY say "Who cares its covered by a tire, it doesn't affect the quality of the powder"

I dont know why you didnt just have a local person do it. They would have laughed in your face if you brought them back to have them fix that.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

First off the one with the marks was not even the same one as the one in the photo. I have never had any problems with other people obviously. I should have just turned down the job to begin with when I was told "yeah I had them done locally but they aren't perfect and not clear coated. You are too anal, it's a barrel! You don't even see it, I told you before you even sent them that powder is not always perfect and to just leave it how it was since it was a barrel. About the wait time, yes you are right i did have them a very long time. Anyways I'm not looking to argue, I have plenty of people that will vouch that I do good work... Have a nice day!


----------



## vwhead757 (Aug 17, 2009)

tomespo said:


> 20% gloss black barrels.:thumbup:


My barrels


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

tomespo said:


> First off the one with the marks was not even the same one as the one in the photo. I have never had any problems with other people obviously. I should have just turned down the job to begin with when I was told "yeah I had them done locally but they aren't perfect and not clear coated. You are too anal, it's a barrel! You don't even see it, I told you before you even sent them that powder is not always perfect and to just leave it how it was since it was a barrel. About the wait time, yes you are right i did have them a very long time. Anyways I'm not looking to argue, I have plenty of people that will vouch that I do good work... Have a nice day!


I'm learning to step back and just walk away lately to. People don't seem to understand and some just don't want to hear it.


----------



## Tylerp (Sep 14, 2010)

If you guys are doing barrels then why not invest in a bolt similar to the ones in the 2 piece wheels, put that in a hole and hang them that way, Where i powdercoat well use a rewire and tie it to a Washer then stick the wire through the valve stem hole this way you only have a small area instead of handprints. It does seem like the guy complaining is investing his money in wheels to sit on a shelf instead of put tires on because that is the only reason i can think of why hes complaining about something that isnt seen, But id try using a thin piece of rod or a bolt similar to the ones used to keep the wheels together and then hang it by a bolt from there, thats what ive done for the sets ive done and it seems to work perfectly and not leave but a tiny mark that will be covered by a bolt as opposed the barrel.


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

he would probably complain about that to.

i use a threaded rod through the valve stem hole with a nut on the front and washer/nut on the back. problem is they are heavy and you can't avoid touching the wheel to lift it into the oven and get it on the rack, unless you have a rolling rack and just shoot them hanging and push the rack in


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Candy Teal centers, 20% gloss black barrels, polished lips and polished bolts.


----------



## Falcon_punch (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice work man!:thumbup:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Mirror red and 20% goss black wheels and some Mirror Yellow and 20% Gloss Black parts.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Some mirror black


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Black chrome with a Matte clear 














































Before clear. (Cell phone shot)


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Wrinkle Black


----------



## DetectiveCoating (Jan 17, 2011)

Love the Teal wheels, great work as always Tom!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Finally some updates. 
Mirror Red and Flat Black


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Sun gold with Matte clear


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Didn't have my good camera at the shop today but I will take it tomorrow. Some stuff I got done today.


----------



## vwhead757 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thinking about doing my air tank to match my wheels


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Lmk dude!:thumbup:


----------



## vwhead757 (Aug 17, 2009)

tomespo said:


> Lmk dude!:thumbup:


Will do. it'l be a bit before I get around to it as I've still gotta get the struts and bags, I only have management so far.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Sparkle Silver with Mirror Clear 




























Bored out the center to a bigger size









Just out of the oven










20% gloss go cart


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Brought my good camera to the shop today finally.. 
Mirror Black, 20% gloss black, sparkle silver with mirror clear and 20% gloss black..


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm about to do some rs faces in the same silver.

I want your oven (any of the 3 LOL)


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Dude what you want is the gun. It is incredible. I shot 8 Rs faces in 5 minutes :laugh:


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

tomespo said:


> Dude what you want is the gun. It is incredible. I shot 8 Rs faces in 5 minutes :laugh:


Im happy with the hyper smooth for now. I would be REALLY happy with it if I could figure out why I cant get 2nd coats to stick when the part is cold.

I think next yr im buying a powder booth and 4x4x6 oven. I want to venture into other stuff than car wheels. I think im going to build a custom motorcycle in my spare time and do all of it in powder. I just bought a bmx frame to build to so I can show that off whenever I go to places and set up.

A lot of people don't realize you can do stuff like that, they thought it was for like car parts and stuff.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Sparkle silver, polished lip and then cleared the entire wheel.


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

Tom, you polish the lips yourself? I worry about getting a nice straight line that's why I don't do it. I gotta get more confidence in myself


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Honestly I wouldn't take on a job Like that. My co-worker did. We have two guys that do the polishing. 15hp dual motors. It's really not worth the time IMO plus you know how expensive the tape is.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Mirror Black G55 parts. Did the whole front push bar too but its all wrapped up already.


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome work bro :beer:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Some more photos.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Bunch of new stuff..


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

Awesome stuff man. Stayin busy.

Makin me feel like giving up hahaha


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks dude. Don't give up. It takes time to build up clients.


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah....sucks though because so many people around here are picking up doing it. I know of 2 other people within 30 minutes of me and thats not including the shops.

Seems like a majority of them only care about price and not the quality. Oh well. Leaves me to do more of what I want than have to I guess. Now if only I could get everything working 100% like it should I could get into doing some crazier stuff. Ive been talking to a guy that has a shop in Utah and he does some amazing stuff and has been trying to help but I need someone to actually come and see if its me, the equipment or what. I've tried as much trouble shooting as I can and still can't get it 100%


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Dude come to my shop one day if you want. You have my number


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Aviator grey wheels for my friends evo.


----------



## DetectiveCoating (Jan 17, 2011)

Sick work and great pictures Tom! Keep it up!!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

I've really been slacking on the photos. Since I moved into a shop I rarely bring my good camera to work and I rather not post cell phone photos. Gunmetal with clear on the AMG wheels and 20% gloss black beetle parts.


----------



## einarborg (Apr 22, 2009)

WoW just WOW... 

I just wish we had some one hear in Iceland that was this good at powder coat 

Good work!!!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry I've really been slacking on the photos. Finally getting my OWN shop, no partners this time. I will just be able to leave my camera there and bring my laptop every day to take some good quality photos not cell phone pictures like im going to post now :lol: .. Wait until you guys see photos of the shop  

Sparkle Silver with everclear 


















Sun gold with flat clear 









Wrinkle Black









Matte Black 









Mirror White









Forgot the name of this color to be honest lol









My girlfriend spraying her cupcake holder sparkle silver for the base coat 









A table I made and powder coated matte black









Being put to use 









Trans pink cupcake holder being used 









Some mirror red









Myself 









And that wheel in the above pic finished. Matte Black with a polished lip









Galvanized blasted aluminum centers that were sent to me from texas.


















Sparkle silver 


















Mirror White 


















Champaign metallic









Baby Blue 









Mirror Yellow









Matte Black


















Sparkle Silver









Sun gold with clear 



























Matte Black









Chrome before clear


----------



## vwhead757 (Aug 17, 2009)

You'll be getting my SSR's again real soon 
Tom does amazing work:thumbup:

sent from my continuom transfunctioner


----------



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

Hey Tom your inbox is full, trying to shoot you over some pics of motorcycles parts to get done. Thanks


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Cleaned out. Always best way to contact me is by email. [email protected]


----------



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

Thanks shot you an email.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

great work! 

question, I notice a lot of powder coaters and painters use hooks to hang things up while they are baking 

how do you make sure they dont leave spots that have not been coated?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

If you don't mind me asking, I'm just starting up.
Where do you get your powder from?
Do you have a jobber?


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

I get it from a bunch of different companies not just one.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Fresh!


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

You do polishing to?


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

to im looking to get bolts re plated chrome can you do that?


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes we do polishing and we can have the bolts chrome plated hoever it is NOT done in house.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Some photos of my new shop. Should be up and running this week:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow you cleaned that place up fast :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

That is wild you are saturated up NE. We have ONE place down here in Austin... ONE.


----------



## .:R Driven (Dec 6, 2011)

tomespo said:


> Barrels that were shipped to me from WI because the customer was not happy with the first time he had them powder coated by someone locally.
> 
> Silver with Mirror Clear


 Do you have anymore shots of the Mirror Clear over silver. How is this clear compae to other clear in your opinion.


----------



## .:R Driven (Dec 6, 2011)

harlequin80 said:


> Yeah....sucks though because so many people around here are picking up doing it. I know of 2 other people within 30 minutes of me and thats not including the shops.
> 
> Seems like a majority of them only care about price and not the quality. Oh well. Leaves me to do more of what I want than have to I guess. Now if only I could get everything working 100% like it should I could get into doing some crazier stuff. Ive been talking to a guy that has a shop in Utah and he does some amazing stuff and has been trying to help but I need someone to actually come and see if its me, the equipment or what. I've tried as much trouble shooting as I can and still can't get it 100%


 I'm in Silver Spring, MD and I'm looking to get 4 BBS RC done in a bring silver and clear. I am willing to ship else where though because I want quality work.


----------



## Zach B. (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm glad I stopped to look in here.
Your work is amazing :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Lime green and baby blue old school GT BMX parts


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

Is that chrome powder? Looks amazing.
Im going to get these lips out to you this week.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

nope just clear over how they came from the factory


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey Tom... I am coming to see you on Thursday. Are you going to be there all day? I was thinking of showing up in the morning.:snowcool:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes sir I get to my shop at 9am


----------



## nobeel (Apr 3, 2012)

Really nice work dude, I appreciate to you about this work. Great pictures captured by you. well now I am interested to change the rim of my car...And one of the above I have liked to...


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Wet Black


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

Bump for a hard working guy who does great work. Tom I cant wait to see how my wheels come out. I sure they'll be awesome!

Randy


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Wet Black with Mirror Red


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Primer


















Peacock blue


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## BERTHA04 (Dec 3, 2010)

tomespo said:


> Candy Teal centers, 20% gloss black barrels, polished lips and polished bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Metallic Orange and Neon Pink


----------



## 20jetta98 (Feb 8, 2012)

dude ur work is amazing... i love it... whish u were in CT


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

My office just finished


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

tomespo said:


> My office just finished


 just curious how much to you pay to rent/lease that shop? it looks real nice congrats


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Boyvw (May 2, 2012)

that is some good work


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Are you sourcing out plating now as well or is that uncleared chrome PC?


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

That is hand polished not chrome or powder.


----------



## VenaGTi (Mar 19, 2006)

hey guy. your work looks dope. shows real craftsmanship. looking to get a couple things done and am interested in prices. I would like to pc my valve cover. it is a cast moroso piece with original paint that flakes off in sheets when the wind blows. I also curbed my friends rim pretty bad. it's a polished rim.


----------



## VenaGTi (Mar 19, 2006)

here's a pic of the wheel:


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

wish you were closer, i have some wheels and engine bits that need coating.. nice work though :thumbup:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow i've Really been slacking on posting photos! 


So i've been very very busy but finally have some time to post photos. Took a small vacation to Helen GA and just got back. 











































































Before 


















fixed 









Powdered


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

More photos.


----------



## johnnynumfiv (Jan 24, 2007)

Do you have the ability to tint powdercoat to match the paint on a car?


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

I can get it EXTREMELY close. I can have it matched exactly if you have a panel sample just a bit more expensive.

My whees I just finished.
Flat gunmetal faces, brushed lips with flat clear, matte black barrels and chrome bolts!


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 16, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

I've really been slacking with the updates.


----------



## zactastic (Dec 23, 2010)

hey man, i enjoy viewing your work. are there any tutorials/threads you recommend for someone that wants to get into powder coating for a hobby? im building a bike and paint i dont know anything about, would be fun to learn cause it really looks good when done right. keep up the good work,

-Zach


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey Tom I have a sample ring of 100 colors from NIC if you want them plus a ring with 10 colors that are normal and then clear with their casper clear


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Yea id take it


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## zactastic (Dec 23, 2010)

zactastic said:


> hey man, i enjoy viewing your work. are there any tutorials/threads you recommend for someone that wants to get into powder coating for a hobby? im building a bike and paint i dont know anything about, would be fun to learn cause it really looks good when done right. keep up the good work,
> 
> -Zach


??:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

OmG! Did you get a ride in it or get to drive it????


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

ripped the shop apart in preparation for our new oven which is 8x8x12.5!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Floor repainted. New oven arrived


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Finally have some updates. Our new oven is fully up and running. 8x8x12.5 Inside dimensions :laugh:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

got any pics of a simulated chrome? I have some wheels that would look nice powder coated this way....


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Grabbit we can do it, chrome is what we use under candies but once we put the clear on it just looks like a "hyper silver"


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

tomespo said:


> Grabbit we can do it, chrome is what we use under candies but once we put the clear on it just looks like a "hyper silver"


got an pics? I got some machined/clear coated Lorinser wheels that I know would look great this way.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow I have done some SERIOUS slacking:banghead:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

We now have t shirts in stock.

Men's V necks in teal, white and blue small-large 
Women's tank tops and V necks in pink, white and black small-large

Prices are 20.00 per shirt plus 5.00 shipping!


----------



## one_fast_vw (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey man in wanting to get my ic piping done in wrinkle black and my intake and valve cover like a bright ass green. Can you shoot me a pm with a price and a address I can ship to. Thanks


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Please contact me through email. All info is on my website. Www.espospowdercoating.com


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## one_fast_vw (Feb 10, 2011)

tomespo said:


> Please contact me through email. All info is on my website. Www.espospowdercoating.com


I sent u 2 emails


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

I have respond to all emails pretty much instantly as they come directly to my iPhone . Try one more time


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

tomespo said:


>


What's this finish called? You got it in black?


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

It is wrinkle and of course!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Some more photos!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Some ceramic love


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Figured Id post this up since a decent amount of people run forgestar wheels on here. Had a customer ship them in from Boston MA. Clear coat was peeling and they had some curb rash.



























After sand blasting and fixing the curb rash


















Taping off


















Before being baked 









All done!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Some work from today


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Havent't updated  

Before photos 












































































































2014 brand new Range Rover wheels in for matte black









Exhaust tips for a Lamborghini Gallardo LP-560


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## MEISTER (Nov 6, 2000)

Righteous Bucks said:


> This is similar to the Meister situation out in the PNW. Realize you're paying professional prices and maybe not going to get professional service time, quality etc.


Sorry to resurface this post. I just did a google search for something totally unrelated and happened upon this thread. I'm not sure how my company got dragged into this conversation - but there are always 2 sides to every story.

The customer in question (That was very unhappy) demanded his wheels back unfinished. At the time I didn't have a lot of equipment that do today. I never charged him and I still have a open offer to either fix his wheels at no cost and / or strip them to bare metal for him to go else where - also for no cost.

90% of powder coating is does on a production line type of work flow. Even production line powder coating gets messed up. They inspect the part and either toss it or send it back though production strip and reinsert it back into production. This is not the case with display powder coating.

Quality finish work can be tricky to get perfect. I'll even admit that. Ask any shop. I've even fixed (so called) professional shops work. One local shop coated 5 coats of powder over paint, which is a HUGE no no in this field. The customer drove 10 feet out of his garage after mounting the wheels and all four wheels had powder crack.

I will only give back a part that is perfect from then on. Customer is not happy? I fix it. No charge. That has never happened after that one customer. If i'm not happy and it's not perfect, I don't let it leave the shop. I've stripped items 3-4 times just to get the technique down right. It's trial and error some times. Especially with old wheels that have grease and caked on brake dust. Pre baking some times is necessary to get all the impurities out of the metal.

A chemical dip and media blasting is now required in my shop no matter what. I'd love to get a phosphate bath to presoak, but I have no room at my current location.

Tom, Good stuff! I'd love to talk outside of the forum some time. Hit me up on FB or on the phone. 425.445.1779. -Dave

Some of our work: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.223719831010017.50021.186694788045855&type=3


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Too much work no time for photos


----------



## Dub$_Lifestyle (Jan 7, 2012)

tomespo said:


> What is the name of this color?


----------



## YL23 (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Of course i've been slacking on updates with photos. I don't even have time to take photos of some stuff.


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

your work is serious man!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Really have been slacking on the photos. Sorry!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## treid (Mar 3, 2012)

tomespo said:


>


What color is this?? Its hot.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

18" RS


----------



## hazard220 (Dec 3, 2011)

tomespo said:


> Really have been slacking on the photos. Sorry!


I now believe...You are GOD!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

Amazing work!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm a fan :thumbup: Whenever I need powder coating I will go to you :beer:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## greekunit690 (Sep 9, 2013)

tomespo said:


>


What's the name of the top left color????

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## gettajetta13 (Jun 22, 2008)

nice work...are you buy chance in the graff art scene at all?


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

^^ nope!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Re machined face on an OEM vw wheel!


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

That bicycle :heart:


----------



## aregister (Jul 20, 2013)

That teal gives me goosebumps every time I see it. Esp on the polished bbs wheels

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Crazy busy week!


----------



## greekunit690 (Sep 9, 2013)

Gorgeous. Simply. Gorgeous.

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Now offering all free pickup and drop off service to local shops! Thanks guys!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Ive been slacking on the updates.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Honestly haven't even had time to get on the computer.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## TimmyA (Jun 24, 2008)

Your powder coat work is great. I myself started powder coating in my garage last year. I just have an old kitchen oven I have been using, I was wondering if you had any recommendations on where/what oven I should buy for more capacity, I'd like to be able to do four wheels at once maybe a bike frame. so nothing gigantic. Any insight you would be willing to share would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Timmy email [email protected]


----------

